# price of logs



## SEMOLOGGER (Jul 10, 2007)

I was just interested to see what the price logs was everywhere else. The ones Im interested in is red oak, white oak, hickory, maple, cherry, walnut and poplar.


----------



## Buzz 880 (Jul 10, 2007)

SEMOLOGGER said:


> I was just interested to see what the price logs was everywhere else. The ones Im interested in is red oak, white oak, hickory, maple, cherry, walnut and poplar.



Well the price of timber here is sh.t but here there are you asked

Red Oak saw logs no.1 $500 no.2$300
Hard Maple saw logs no.1$650 no.2$400
Poplar $250
Walnut saw logs no.1$1000 no.2$400
Cherry saw logs no.1$600 no.2$400


Veneer
Red Oak no.1$1100 no.2$800 no.3$600
Maple no.1$4500 no.2$3500 no.3$2200 no.4$1000
Cherry no.1$3000 no.2$2500 no.3$1500
Some stuff isn't to bad but the red oak is sh.t and the saw log prices are down 30 to 50 percent in the last year.How are things your way? they say i will not get much worse and things might pick back up soon but there is alot of guy's getting out of it.


----------



## Urbicide (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ohio prices*

http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/ohiowood/FA2006OHIOTIMBERPRICERPT.pdf


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Jul 19, 2007)

Buzz 880 said:


> Well the price of timber here is sh.t but here there are you asked
> 
> Red Oak saw logs no.1 $500 no.2$300
> Hard Maple saw logs no.1$650 no.2$400
> ...



There isnt much difference here but poplar is $600 and maple is little less on top prices but walnut and white oak are hot. On red oak to get top price we got to haul them and on top price they have to be 16 foot 20 inches on little end thats $1000 and number 2 is $875 I forget the requirments


----------



## MNClimber (Jul 31, 2007)

Does anybody have any pricing info for Minnesota. I was thinking of logging off about 20 or so red and white oaks from the old mans land. Just curiouse of what I should expect to get for it? Thanks.


----------



## cantcutter (Aug 23, 2007)

MNClimber said:


> Does anybody have any pricing info for Minnesota. I was thinking of logging off about 20 or so red and white oaks from the old mans land. Just curiouse of what I should expect to get for it? Thanks.


Just call a mill in your area and ask to speak with the log buyer. That way you know exactly what you are getting and not what the state average is. Prices are pretty poor right now on everything. If its your own land just let them stand; trucking is too high and stumpage to low.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 24, 2007)

what are you guys getting paid per board foot?

the mill here in town pays $1.50/BF

TX statewide prices as follows:
for pine sawlogs, it's about $340/MBF

for mixed hardwood sawlogs it's only about $186/MBF


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 25, 2007)

forestryworks said:


> what are you guys getting paid per board foot?
> 
> the mill here in town pays $1.50/BF
> 
> ...



pine pays more than hardwood???? that just aint right


----------

